# HT/Music Quandry



## Zene (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi ... This may be simple, but I can complicate the **** our of things. While working on my stereo speaker system (in separate room) I was listening to one of the cable music stations from the HT room. Even though the HT speaker system is not finished and will improve greatly I quickly decided it will suck compared to my stereo. Yes, I know the source is not even good, but as soon as I get some music videos where the quality is good I know it won't be what I want. The money and time I save on finishing the HT speaker system can go elsewhere, like a super center channel and good surrounds that will keep up with my horns. I know horns aren't the best choice for HT. I do have provisions to interchange an OB system if I want. So either the TV goes into the stereo room or visa versa. Another decision. 
Problem is integrating my stereo system compleat with amps, crossover etc. and the HT receiver both systems able to play thru a common set of speakers without rewiring each time. I build speakers, I don't do wiring good, or speak good for that matter, either. Can you help? 
Zene


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Zene,

Well, I think I would have to know more about your particular components. I looked in your sig, but they're not listed there; if there's here at the Shack somewhere else, it's likely that I've missed them...

Anyway, many people integrate a theater and a music system in a single room. I guess I would fall into that category, and I've seen others as well. I personally feel that a good music system will make a good theater system. 

I'm not sure what your goals are, or your budget, but there are many preamps out there that offer a "home theater bypass" feature. These are easily integrated into a HT because they become transparent to the signal in home theater mode, but are sweet preamps in 2-channel mode. You connect your audio signals to the preamp, one of which will be the L/R outputs from your home theater processor or receiver. The preamp then feeds your amp, which is then of course driving your speakers. The HT processor will not be connected directly to an amp; it has to pass through the 2-channel preamp. Anyway, if you're interested in that path, post it up.

Another option is to go with a nice pre/pro from the beginning, one that's viable for HT and 2-channel duties. Depending on what you're looking for, this would probably be more cost effective.

So what stuff do you have now and how much more $$$ are you planning on putting into it?


----------



## Zene (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Otto ... I already have a compleat quad amped stereo system and HT receiver. I wish to use both as is. They are good quality and the particulars of each should not make any difference, but certainly will if will help clarify. I know this is much easier discussed in person, but nobody around here that I've talked to has a clue how to do what I want. 
Zene


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Zene said:


> I know horns aren't the best choice for HT.


Zene,
Where did you hear horns are no good for HT? I use a fully horn loaded system and love it:bigsmile:. Klipsch supplies speakers for many theaters. Must be a good reason for the theaters to choose Klipsch speakers.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Zene said:


> Thanks Otto ... I already have a compleat quad amped stereo system


Cool. Describe those connections for me. Are you using electronic crossovers? Whats being used for a preamp?




> and HT receiver. I wish to use both as is.


But you want to get everything going through a common pair of speakers, though, right?



> They are good quality and the particulars of each should not make any difference


Oh, yeah, I don't care too much about brands and models. Just how things are currently set up.



> I know this is much easier discussed in person, but nobody around here that I've talked to has a clue how to do what I want.
> Zene


Yeah, easier in person, no doubt... But I think we can get it working via the forum as well. Perhaps some pictures would help as well.


----------



## Zene (Jan 13, 2007)

Otto/others ... Thanks, I may be over thinking problem and appreciate help on what is difficult for me to explain. 
Equipment. Home theater: HK 7.1 receiver, cable box and DVD player.
Stereo: Turntable (2), CD player, Goldmund pre-amp with 5 inputs, Ashly 4 channel stereo active crossover, Hafler 120 stereo amp for bass speakers, 4 T-amps battery powered. 
Speakers: subwoofer with plate amp to be used for both HT and stereo (if wanted) . Woofers, 15" horn bass bins (Model 34 JBL copies), 8" driver JBL short UB straighthorns, 511 or 811 mid horns, various horn tweeters. Alternative system uses same bass bins but with open baffle 12" coax. My systems are highly convertible. OB's just replace the horns on top of bass bins. This is why it gets weird. Center channel probably single LaScalla and mini-LaScalas for surrounds (thanks for the reminder, Ron).I've built dozens of LaScalas so won't be a problem.
No pics as is still in limbo stage.What I see is a bunch of speaker wires going out of system and a bunch of speaker wires going out of speakers and need way to connect them for (1) HT or (2) stereo. That is why I said that equipment is not really necessary for solution as basics would apply to all such cases. I know it cannot be done with simple flip of a switch.
Zene


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Would it be reasonable to consider everthing "at" and "beyond" your "two-channel" system? And you're happy with it? And you'd be willing to use that system of amplification and speakers as your "left and right mains" for home theater?

And then you have a separate 5.1 or 7.1 receiver for home theater? And you have some complement of center and surround speakers?


----------



## Zene (Jan 13, 2007)

Otto ... Not sure what you mean. Would you be kind enough to re-state?
I did some doodling and realized to use all active crossover mains I will have to use pre-outs from HT receiver into active crossover. 
I'm going to get a roll of butcher paper, lay out 10' sheet on floor and go at it. Big box of crayons, too!
Zene


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Zene said:


> Otto ... Not sure what you mean. Would you be kind enough to re-state?


Yeah, I could see how what I posted could be confusing. Sorry about that. Let me come at it a different way.



> I did some doodling and realized to use all active crossover mains I will have to use pre-outs from HT receiver into active crossover.


Think this -- instead of going into the active crossovers from the receiver, how about going into your 2-channel preamp from the receiver?q


----------



## Zene (Jan 13, 2007)

Otto ... You're right. meant HT receiver preout to preamp in for mains. My apologizes, wasn't thinking of conflicting equipment connections, just speaker wire. Da! 
Somewhere long runs of interconnects will be necessary as my equipment will be 12' from speakers/TV. Long video cables are expensive so HT receiver should be close to TV. Still does not help with speaker wiring, but assume switch for each connection will get the job done.
Zene


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Long video cables are less expensive online, monoprice.com or bluejeans cables for example.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

If you integrate the two systems, can you just use one set of main speakers for both stereo and home theater?


----------



## Zene (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for tip Eugo.
Otto ... 10 pages of drawings later everything looks OK to use mains for both. Center and surrounds from HT receiver only, as should be. Sharing subwoofer means switching between the two systems seems the only thing left to consider. A power sensing switch for the interconnects should not be hard to find. Thanks for teaching me to walk, again.
Zene


----------

